

Movie made by animating individual atoms - garbagegigo
http://vidinterest.com/video/3812/movie-made-by-animating-individual-atoms

======
Patrick_Devine
The "Making of ..." feature at the end of the video is also worth watching.
Apparently they have no love for lawyers, however.

